# <<Depressão Helena>> Mini-Reportagem - 29 Nov/ 1 Dez



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 11:58)

Há dois meses que tinha planeado fazer do primeiro fim-de-semana prolongado de Dezembro, um passeio pelo Litoral norte e centro. 
Quatro pessoas, (o mesmo grupo de sempre), um carro, e mais uma porção de terras e lugares para visitar.

Porém, desta vez, o "mau tempo" quis meter-se na bagagem. 
Os passeios pedestres estavam à partida estragados. Mas nem por isso desanimámos. 

A uma semana da viagem um dos membros, por razões profissionais, deixou o seu lugar à disposição. E foi perante essa oportunidade, e por todas as previsões meteorológicas que estavam previstas, que foi feito o convite ao *Gilmet* para que ocupasse o quarto lugar do carro. 
Um lugar que foi muito bem ocupado.

Dois meteomalucos, e dois seres "aparentemente normais"!
E aí partimos nós, não com o intuito de fazer uma caçada meteorológica (não podemos obrigar toda a gente a gostar de meteorologia ), mas na onda do turismo rural.

O que se segue é o lado meteorológico daquele que foi um grande fim-de-semana. Um *fim-de-semana Heleno*! 
(Acabei de me lembrar de uma coincidência parva. Na terra dos meus pais, cada família tem uma alcunha. A minha mãe é filha dos Poisada, o meu pai dos Trintas, e eu, segundo o meu avô, sou um Heleno (família do lado da minha avó paterna). Ele há coincidências...)

Ficam então algumas fotografias e relatos de lugares onde passámos.

---------------------

*Sexta- feira, dia 28 de Novembro*:

Mapa do trajecto:







*1 -Saída de Odivelas às 8:30. Mira Sintra às 8:30. * 
O Céu estava muito nublado, mas sem chuva.
Fotografia imediamente antes de sair de casa.






*2 - Torres Vedras 10:46.*,
Céu muito nublado, primeira rajada de vento. 





*3 - Óbidos, 11:15.*
Primeiro aguaceiro forte.





*4 - Nazaré, 12:00*
Passeio na vila e na praia com vento e aguaceiros fracos.




*
5 - Monte Redondo, 15:37*
Forte aguaceiro, primeiras pedras de granizo




*
Pôr do Sol, na Figueira da Foz* (fotografia em andamento...)





*6 - Aveiro, 19:00 às 22:00.*
Aguaceiros e trovoadas fortes. A forte trovoada levou à falha temporária de energia eléctrica no shopping de Aveiro. Estávamos e ficámos temporariamente presos no elevador.






*7 - Ovar – Pousada de Juventude, 00:09*
Valente granizada.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 13:23)

*Sábado, dia 29 de Novembro*

Mapa do trajecto:





*1 – Saída de Ovar, 9:20*





*2 – Esmoriz, Ovar, 9:44*
Granizada forte. A temperatura desce aos 3,8ºC (ver vídeo)


*3 – Av. da República, V.N. de Gaia, 10:30*
Forte trovão (ver vídeo)


*4 – Passeio pela cidade do Porto*
As abertas da hora de almoço, ainda deram umas tirar umas quantas fotografias.
Já a tarde, foi marcada por chuva constante e moderada.

Fotografias aquando o sol espreitou.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 13:24)

*Domingo, dia 30 de Novembro*

Mapa do trajecto:





O dia começou cedinho com a água neve no centro da cidade de Braga (A), e com a ida ao Sameiro (C). 
Os relatos desse evento neste post:
*Neve em Braga (Sameiro) - Novembro de 2008*

Pelo meio visitámos também o Bom Jesus de Braga, que embora não tivesse neve, deu para tirar umas boas fotografias.

Panorama da Cidade de Braga, 10:32





Igreja do Bom Jesus de Braga, 10:35






Depois da emoção no Sameiro (C), seguimos para norte, com um desvio à cidade de Ponte da Barca onde almoçámos.

*D – Ponte da Barca, 14:00*





Tomámos a direcção até Soajo, vila a 200m de altitude, onde a neve não marcava presença.
Mas logo a cima, em Anta do Mezio, aos 600m de altitude, a neve já era alguma.

*E – Anta do Mezio, 15:00.*






















Às 16:20, voltámos para Soajo, mas pelo caminho vimos uma placa que dizia “Santuário da Nossa Senhora da Peneda”, com um sinal a dizer: “Transito proibido”.
Foi aí que começou a nossa verdadeira aventura.
Ao vermos carros a virem dessa estrada cheios de neve, quisemos nos também ver até onde conseguíamos ir. E assim foi.

Após o cruzamento para o Santuário da Nossa Senhora da Peneda, 16:26





Na localidade de Adrão, a neve já era alguma, a apenas 500m de altitude.






E daí para a frente, foi vê-la crescer.

*F- Zona entre Adrão e Tibo aos 700-800m de altitude.*









































Quase sem luz e a nevar, não sabíamos muito bem se havíamos de voltar para trás ou seguir em frente.
Mas um senhor do Porto que estava de Jipe e ia para Castro Laboreiro, disse-nos para ir atrás dele até Lamas de Mouro. E aí nós desceríamos por Melgaço e ele seguiria para Castro Laboreiro.

Infelizmente o escuro do dia não nos deixou tirar fotografias, nem fazer vídeos. Mas o que se passou foi o seguinte. O caminho até à Peneda foi tenebroso, como se pode ser pelas últimas imagens do vídeo.

Última fotografia, já desfocada, dada a falta de luz:





Entretanto passámos um vale antes da Peneda que não tinha neve, e sentimo-nos mais seguros. Mas mal chegámos à Peneda a neve voltou. A cair e a acumular-se na estrada. Daí para a frente foi manter o carro no meio da estrada e tentar que ele não parasse. Até que imediatamente antes do cruzamento para Bouça dos Homens, a neve foi maior, e o carro acabou por ficar preso na neve. (Mais ou menos na zona G). 
Nesse cruzamento estavam também alguns carros. Felizmente não estávamos sós. Com a ajuda de cabos e alguma força humana, lá tirámos o carro da berma. 
Por fim, nós, e os restantes forasteiros que estavam também ali presos, lá seguimos atrás da carrinha dos bombeiros até Adrão, onde a estrada já era minimamente segura.

Isto tudo em noite cerrada, e a nevar.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 13:25)

*Segunda-feira, dia 1 de Dezembro:*

Regresso a casa.

Mapa:





Destaque apenas para a neve que se via nas serras nos arredores de Arouca.





Uma grande célula na zona da Serra dos Candeeiros, 16:30.





E um arco-íris como fim da nossa viagem, na zona da Batalha.





-----------------------

Um vídeo com alguns momentos aqui descritos



------------

PS: Um agradecimento ao *Vince* e ao *JPS_Gaia* que foram fazendo o feed back entre nós e o fórum. 
E por fim, obrigado aos meus grandes Amigos *Susana* e *Carlos*, pela paciência que tiveram para as minhas meteoloucuras e as meteoeuforias do Gil.


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2008 às 13:48)

Boa caçada boas fotos e videos


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2008 às 13:55)

Que espectáculo de reportagem  

As fotos estão muito boas e o vídeo também


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 14:05)

muito, mas mesmo muito bom  Gostei imenso!


----------



## trepkos (4 Dez 2008 às 14:38)

Aquele da bola de neve é o Gilmet?


----------



## dgstorm (4 Dez 2008 às 17:33)

Excelente reportagem 

Passaram por Vila Verde


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2008 às 18:08)

dgstorm disse:


> Excelente reportagem
> 
> Passaram por Vila Verde



Passámos sim, e até comentámos que provavelmente também andarias naquelas estradas à procura da neve, como nós!


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Dez 2008 às 18:36)

boas

boa reportagem,  

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Dez 2008 às 19:37)

Excelente reportagem ! 

P.S.: Está quase, só faltam 7 meses para tirar a carta, aí pode ir mais gente, é mais um carro.


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2008 às 19:41)

Excelente reportagens, e parabens aos protagonizadores

Bela viagem, que vocês fizeram, e podesse dizer que viram um bocado de todo metereologicamente falando

PS: Foi com um enorme prazer tar a reportar por onde voces andaveis, sempre com o sensor no carro


----------



## Gilmet (4 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

trepkos disse:


> Aquele da bola de neve é o Gilmet?



Vá... digamos que sim, ainda que a minha euforia muitas vezes se traduza em _Ar de Tótó_ 


Bem, aqui o André esmerou-se! Já nem sei o que dizer mais...



Cá ficam mais umas fotos, então:

*Dia 29 - 00:05 - Ovar:* _A Granizada!_







*Dia 29 - Várias Horas - Vila Nova de Gaia e Porto:*












*Dia 30 - Várias Horas - Braga e Gerês:* _O Grande Dia!_

As fotos da Neve em Braga (Sameiro), já estão expostas no tópico respectivo

*Gerês - Anta do Mezio:*































*Em direcção á Peneda!*
















A Neve era cada vez mais profunda!




































Depois disto, fomos em Direcção a Lamas de Mouro, até que... já sabem... ficámos atolados...


----------



## storm (4 Dez 2008 às 19:57)

Excelente reportagem, 

Passaram mesmo ao lado do Bombarral , na foto que diz óbidos(uns km antes)a partir dessa zona até S.mamede, costuma ser muito activa em chuva, dessa zona até ao Bombarral à vezes que nem chove, e nesse espaço que referi chove sempre em grandes quantidades.(ups estiquei-me)

O video também está muito bom


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2008 às 21:57)

Palavras para quê? Uma excelente foto-reportagem 

Transmite plenamente o que foi este episódio.  E a vossa organização e planeamento foram excelentes. Não sei como conseguiram passar em tantos locais em três dias apenas  

Espero que em breve repitam um passeio do género pelos mesmos motivos


----------



## Brunomc (4 Dez 2008 às 22:58)

bela reportagem..

grandes fotos 

Parabéns a todos


----------



## iceworld (5 Dez 2008 às 00:00)

Tava óptima esta foto-reportagem !


----------



## Brigantia (5 Dez 2008 às 18:45)

Grande foto-reportagem e grandes meteoloucos

Passaram por locais que conheço muito bem
Braga e o Bom Jesus são mesmo a minha segunda casa. Qualquer dia coloco uma estação bem no coração do Bom Jesus


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 21:22)

Espéctaculo, parabéns, grande reportagem muito bom mesmo


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2008 às 22:50)

Que espectáculo de reportagem


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 19:42)

*Posts recuperados!*


----------

